# Is Kiwi friuit safe?



## Tishatti (May 14, 2008)

Is Kiwi fruit safe for rates to eat? I looked at the list of safe foods but couldn't see it anywhere.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, definitely. you can either peel it or give it to them whole. mine prefer theirs peeled, but i know people who do give their ratties whole kiwi's.


----------



## Tishatti (May 14, 2008)

Thank you tanya. My two can have a treat tonight then


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I gave my girls some Kiwis, and they ate all the flesh right off the skin! I was left with what felt like a few pieces of dry, thin brown paper! So even if you don't bother peeling them, the rats will get ALL of the good stuff themselves!


----------



## Tishatti (May 14, 2008)

Gave some to my babies. they really quite like it. they seem to be eating just the flesh too, lol!


----------

